# Pontoon Boat(aluminum) guru needed



## javafish (Nov 8, 2007)

My pontoons have water in them and there is no damage. I believe the bottom has a bad design. It's a Lowe 2006. The very bottom has a v design "crip) of sorts, running the entire length of the boat. This is where water must be getting in. Is there an aluminum boat guru around that can tell me what I need to do? There are plugs in the top of each chamber to remove water with some sort of pump.

help Please!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

sounds to me like you have a pinhole in your welds somewhere. If water is getting in, there is a leak somewhere.


----------



## javafish (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't think a pin hole could produce this much water. As I said there is a "v" piece running the entire length of the boat and I wonder if it's as simple as "crimping" it. thanks.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Common problem with pontoons. If your trailer has carpeted bunks, the carpet stay wet and causes electrolysis, steel trailer vs aluminum pontoons. I have had several customer that had leaks the full length of the pontoons and had to have caps welded on. If you dont have drain plugs on the back end of the pontoons, they need to be installed after drilling holes to drain. Then pressurize to find the holes.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *javafish (2/16/2010)*My pontoons have water in them and there is no damage. I believe the bottom has a bad design. It's a Lowe 2006. The very bottom has a v design "crip) of sorts, running the entire length of the boat. This is where water must be getting in. Is there an aluminum boat guru around that can tell me what I need to do? There are plugs in the top of each chamber to remove water with some sort of pump.
> 
> help Please!




If the boat is on a trailer and there is a leak, it should also be leaking out while on the trailer. Won't be coming out as fast as it goes in.

Run the trailer jack up and start feeling for water from the stern going forward.



I think the "v design" on the bottom is merely an aluminum structural angle welded to the bottom of the toons to protect the toons from impact and abrasion damage ??


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Then pressurize to find the holes.




That is what I would suggest. The boat will need to be lifted in order to do a good exam on it.



BUT Do not go putting any serious pressure in those pontoon's. It doesn't take much and I'm talking about 1 1/2PSI.



You would be surprised at the extreme pressures you get with 1 1/2PSI.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

> *X-Shark (2/16/2010)*
> 
> 
> > Then pressurize to find the holes.
> ...


Agreed. It wont take much for the leaks to show up. Can't remember if the Lowe brand has U shaped or round toons. You really don want to put to much pressure on the U shaped toons. You may have to spray a soap solution on to find the leak.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

How much water is in em?????

Condensation?????

George


----------



## B&D (May 23, 2009)

we can take a look at it if you like.


----------



## CH-47 DR. (Aug 11, 2009)

I had a problem w/ water in mine also,but my drain plugs were plastic w/ no sealant on them.After being on water for several hrs. mine had water in them.I didn't think my truck was going to pull boat up ramp.Next day @ home I removed drain plugs & water ran out of each pontoon for several minutes.I put some pipe sealant on plugs,used it for several hrs. next time out,removed plugs ,no water.I would also suggest using aluminum,brass or plastic plugs.Steel in aluminum=problems.


----------



## javafish (Nov 8, 2007)

lots of great thoughts...my plugs are on top of the toons, and there are 3 chambers on each. the "v" i mentioned. yes I know it's for support, protection, etc, but it looks like water draining from there. So where can I take it - who do you folks recommend I contact. Although the rig is a 2006, last summer was it's first season in water (it was also left on a lift all summer). It had been stored in a garage in Oregon with not even a tank of gas run through. Hull warranty non- transferable. sucks for me. Thanks Folks!


----------

